# Ts 115A NH



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Got back to the shop tonight from baling and it wouldn't kill with switch?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Worked fine this morning/all day, must've been a piece of trash under plunger


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not sure of the pump on it but the electric shut off on my mf is not behaving lately. Will run on indefinitely at low rpm. No manual shut off on its dp210 pump.


----------

